# Castle Valley Area of Moab in Spring



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

When is Easter this year? It's the jamboree you have to watch out for. Otherwise spring break is a great time to be out there weather wise.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

Good point. I went to Moab in late February of this last year and stayed there for $35.00 cash a night. Came through in early May and it was $150. At the same motel. 

Make sure you know what and when stuff is happening. Moab area has become much like Alaska has during the tourist season.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I was there 4/20 last year and yes the whole area was crowded. Campgrounds were full, but there were still places to get away.


----------



## lodore (Mar 24, 2012)

We're camping, so not worried about hotels. Probably around the 19th of March. I'm from here so I know the weather could be anything but I don't know that I want to deal with a ton of people. That, and if it's really crowded we may have trouble getting a campsite.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

If you're considering primitive camping, there are a ton of sites up Onion Creek and along Kane Creek that I can't image all fill up, ever. I don't think you'll have any trouble. FYI, the skiing in the La Sals is quite nice at that time of year.


----------



## Rendezvous River Sports (Oct 23, 2014)

Yeah the motorheads can be kind of a swarm that time of year depending on when the "easter jeep safari" starts. In my experience get down there and check it out, if its super busy, getting out of moab and into the surrounding areas is super fun. the san rafael swell is real close, and not nearly as packed. plenty of great hikes in there.


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

Safari, that's what it is. Jeep Jamboree is that one they do in different locations all through the year, I misspoke. Moab jeep safari is March 19-27th this year. We generally do White Rim during the kids spring break, I've just seen the edges of how crazy it can get during that.


----------



## lodore (Mar 24, 2012)

Yikes. Well, I guess we won't be any where near Moab that week after all. Thanks for the info!


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

San Raf is pretty awesome. Goblin Valley, Wild Horse, etc. If you've got an extra day of travel time, the area around Escalante UT, and particularly "Hole in the Rock Road" is bonkers cool. E.g. Spooky Slot.


----------

